# I'm looking for a reining saddle...



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Which brands are the best?


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

It would really just depend on your price range. I don't have much experience in reining and I know there are other board members who do that can help a lot more. But were you looking for middle grade? High grade? 
I have ridden in a Bob Avila reining saddle that I LOVED. I would buy one for barrels if I could afford another saddle. lol


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Bob's Custom saddles are great saddles I believe. I also like crates and Rocking R. I personally love my ASA reiner.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Saddle Smith makes a nice some what lower end saddle as does Pards very nice for the price. Bobs are nice however any more they are higher priced then what some of them are worth. If you look at used saddles I would look for a Cleburn saddle. You can find some nice ones for a good price and they are very well hand made saddles.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I have a Tex Tan reining saddle. I don't rein. I just like it because I find it comfortable to ride in.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Even the buy it now price is not bad on this saddle. I find the Tim Mcquay Saddle Smith reiners to be nice saddles tad wide through the seat but over all very nice saddles and for the price it is a good deal.

Tim McQuay reining saddle Saddlesmith - NRHA used 15.5 - eBay (item 260578231381 end time Apr-09-10 23:21:49 PDT)


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a Reinsman Brian Bell and I ADORE it. Everyone who rides in it always comments on it. It's a little rough looking now because its all I ride in to school and show, but oh well, thats the nice thing about reiners, they don't care. 

Reinsman Brian Bell Reining Saddle

My suggestion if you can is wait till the Congress and pick one up there, my dad offered to pay less and they took it =P, they are more willing to negotiate with you.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the suggestions : ]


----------

